# Famicom 31 in 1 pirate cartridge



## 0ddity (Oct 25, 2010)

I found this going through some old family video game stuff. It's pretty cool, its a famicom cartridge that plugs into a famicom>nes adapter, and has 31 games, including some popular ones like Super Mario bros and Excitebike, as well as others that weren't released in North America. Was just wondering if anyone else had one or knows about them, I looked on ebay to see what they might go for, but couldn't find any. Looks like this:






And this is the Menu:


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 25, 2010)

I remember buying a n64 controller at a flea Market that connected to the TV it had 100 games on it, the joystick didn't work the c buttons didnt work the L and R buttons didn't work but there were some cool games on it.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2010)

I believe you don't find those on ebay since I think it's illegal to sell those, but I don't know for sure.
I don't think they're worth much though since it is, like you say, pirated and all


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 25, 2010)

You can find this stuff on ebay from time to time. I've picked up some game boy carts like this for $10 to $14. This would be worth more because of the adapter but you really don't know until you put it up for auction. You wouldn't have a problem selling this on ebay.


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, yeah it's pirated, but you'd think such an early example of pirating memorabilia would be worth something. I can understand not being able to sell it on ebay though. I also have Faxanadu and Willow with almost perfect condition boxes, and manuals, but they're only selling for like 13-20 bucks on ebay.

Pliskron, I think I could sell it on ebay, but if they found the auction they'd prolly close it.


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 25, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> I believe you don't find those on ebay since I think it's illegal to sell those, but I don't know for sure.
> I don't think they're worth much though since it is, like you say, pirated and all



Well, you can't sell multicarts, but some pirate originals fetch HUGE sums of money. Cheetahmen II and Action 52 are good examples. There's also a lot of chinese pirates that sell quite well (like fake ports of Sonic 1 to the NES)


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 25, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The multicart and the game converter are both made in Taiwan, which is kinda China.


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 25, 2010)

No one is going to bother you for selling an old multi cart on ebay. I see them all the time.


----------



## JonthanD (Oct 25, 2010)

I have actually played the US NES version of that cart, it didn't need any adapter. 

My suspicion is that some one in your family may have picked that up on a vacation?

Macross isn't too bad of a shooter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you where heavy into NES ROM's back a while you could find even those dumps (maybe you still can?) 

I might have that one on an old hard drive somewhere....

As far as I know they got up to like 100 in 1 or some crazy thing like that.


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 25, 2010)

There was a 190 in 1, though who knows what the quality is like.

http://viginti.nl/nintendo-nes-game/super_...lticart_nes.htm


----------



## Rydian (Oct 25, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> If you where heavy into NES ROM's back a while you could find even those dumps (maybe you still can?)
> 
> I might have that one on an old hard drive somewhere....
> 
> As far as I know they got up to like 100 in 1 or some crazy thing like that.


Yup, played one of those on an emulator on my dreamcast.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 25, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> If you where heavy into NES ROM's back a while you could find even those dumps (maybe you still can?)


I have a lot of 'em in my complete NES romset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love playing them. They remind me of the famiclone I had when I was a child


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 25, 2010)

There's a NES Flashcart that uses CompactFlash cards (NES Powerpak I believe its called) which could fill your desire for a mutlicart but you're probably after it for the Nostalgia value


----------



## thaddius (Oct 25, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Pliskron, I think I could sell it on ebay, but if they found the auction they'd prolly close it.
> I purchased a Famicom Disk System with a Famicom and some pirate disks and carts (some much like what you have there) off of ebay. They aren't worth much but you can sometimes sell them on ebay without being caught.
> QUOTE(0ddity @ Oct 25 2010, 12:12 PM) There was a 190 in 1, though who knows what the quality is like.
> 
> http://viginti.nl/nintendo-nes-game/super_...lticart_nes.htm


They're usually the same 10, 20 or 30 games repeated a few times.


----------



## dilav (Oct 25, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> I remember buying a n64 controller at a flea Market that connected to the TV it had 100 games on it, the joystick didn't work the c buttons didnt work the L and R buttons didn't work but there were some cool games on it.



I remember seeing them a long tima ago and playing their demo at a flee market for around 150$. My cousin got one from Chinatown probably cheaper and it works quite good and worked perfectly. It came with a snes looking controller and a light gun. There is also a slot on the back of the controller but had no clue what it was back then, I though it was just a game cartridge slot. This was a long time ago though. It was loaded with Nes games. Nes on a chip technology.

This product was called Power Player Super Joy III


----------

